# Fitted new Xtrons Android Headunit - Love it!



## alexharvey52

Fitted a Xtrons Android Headunit last night. Very pleased with it so far. Still making tweaks to the sound do get a little more power and bass. Google maps works a treat on it.

Few questions for people that may also have a headunit like this:

1. On the original headunit I could enable and disable the interior lights when the door opens. Now the interior lights don't work at all. Anybody else had this issue?
2. Currently the volume button on the steering wheels changes the volume but also cycles through apps, any fix for this?

http://xtrons.co.uk/pb76attap-7-hd-digi ... t-mk2.html


----------



## robbiepepper

NIce, hope you enjoy it, what are you doing running google maps through your phone?


----------



## alexharvey52

robbiepepper said:


> NIce, hope you enjoy it, what are you doing running google maps through your phone?


I have just downloaded the google maps app on the headunit and then downloaded offline version of all my local map. If I need traffic I just connect to my phones internet.


----------



## rajanm1

What model number did you go for and how does the dashboard dis look?

Maybe try a firmware update if there is one available?


----------



## rory182

I'm really tempted to do similar with my new to me TTS, anyone tried the latest 8 core processor variant?


----------



## alexharvey52

rory182 said:


> I'm really tempted to do similar with my new to me TTS, anyone tried the latest 8 core processor variant?


That is what this is, has 8 cores 2gb RAM. Feels super fast and responsive.


----------



## Franzpan

That looks great! I'm usually not a fan of aftermarket head units because of the look but that looks very OEM!


----------



## Franzpan

I seriously want one now tbh! Price is decent too I was expecting a lot more than £309. Is it pretty much plug and play out of the box or is there a lot of wiring or coding needed?


----------



## alexharvey52

Franzpan said:


> I seriously want one now tbh! Price is decent too I was expecting a lot more than £309. Is it pretty much plug and play out of the box or is there a lot of wiring or coding needed?


I brought it because I really wanted a OEM look but with all the tech. It really does look great in the car and looks like audi pushed it from the factory with it in. You can get it for less than £309, if you sign up on their website you can get an extra 15% off your first order. I paid £263.50 in the end.


----------



## andys_tts

I was looking at one of these but read conflicting reports on unit and sound quality. How are you finding it ?


----------



## Dash

Add a full review to the thread in my signature.


----------



## alexharvey52

andys_tts said:


> I was looking at one of these but read conflicting reports on unit and sound quality. How are you finding it ?


Sound quality seems great, very configurable. Do note I have not got the BOSE system though.


----------



## RT4

That does look nice! Does it have the ability to do apple/android car play? Or wire in a reverse camera? How does it compare to the Pioneer unit that everyone on here has? I think it looks much more OEM!


----------



## andys_tts

alexharvey52 said:


> andys_tts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at one of these but read conflicting reports on unit and sound quality. How are you finding it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sound quality seems great, very configurable. Do note I have not got the BOSE system though.
Click to expand...

So I'm guessing with my Bose it should be pretty good. So before I go off trigger happy and buy one this weekend. Is it just the connect2 rack I'll need ?


----------



## rory182

alexharvey52 said:


> rory182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really tempted to do similar with my new to me TTS, anyone tried the latest 8 core processor variant?
> 
> 
> 
> That is what this is, has 8 cores 2gb RAM. Feels super fast and responsive.
Click to expand...

Excellent, thanks.


----------



## Bobo2211

Have you checked both speaker in the rear seats whether they work?


----------



## Franzpan

The only thing I'm hesitant about is future updates. I find modern technology, phones especially have a life of not much more than 4 years. If the hardware itself lasts that long then the software seems to fall behind the times.


----------



## Splashy

Franzpan said:


> The only thing I'm hesitant about is future updates. I find modern technology, phones especially have a life of not much more than 4 years. If the hardware itself lasts that long then the software seems to fall behind the times.


And this is where these units are great. Apart from the regular updates to the stock ROM there are also multiple developments in progress. I am using one of these branches and there have been some really great releases making the unit even better.


----------



## alexharvey52

Bobo2211 said:


> Have you checked both speaker in the rear seats whether they work?


Yes they are working. I used to fader to check if they were playing by turning off the front speakers.


----------



## tdi_van

alexharvey52 said:


> I brought it because I really wanted a OEM look but with all the tech. It really does look great in the car and looks like audi pushed it from the factory with it in. You can get it for less than £309, if you sign up on their website you can get an extra 15% off your first order. I paid £263.50 in the end.


how to get the 15% off? cant see it in the web site!


----------



## Calibos

alexharvey52 said:


> Bobo2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked both speaker in the rear seats whether they work?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are working. I used to fader to check if they were playing by turning off the front speakers.
Click to expand...

What did you have to do differently given you have a non Bose car. I don't have Bose either but I thought I read that install of these xTrons was more complicated if you didn't have Bose? Really interested in picking up one of these to replace my Concert. Also interested in the reversing camera for this.


----------



## Splashy

tdi_van said:


> alexharvey52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I brought it because I really wanted a OEM look but with all the tech. It really does look great in the car and looks like audi pushed it from the factory with it in. You can get it for less than £309, if you sign up on their website you can get an extra 15% off your first order. I paid £263.50 in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> how to get the 15% off? cant see it in the web site!
Click to expand...

You need to sign up to their VIP club and you will get a code by email. VIP15 last time I got it.


----------



## Splashy

Calibos said:


> alexharvey52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobo2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked both speaker in the rear seats whether they work?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are working. I used to fader to check if they were playing by turning off the front speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you have to do differently given you have a non Bose car. I don't have Bose either but I thought I read that install of these xTrons was more complicated if you didn't have Bose? Really interested in picking up one of these to replace my Concert. Also interested in the reversing camera for this.
Click to expand...

I have non Bose and it fitted without any alterations. Also fitted the reversing camera, will take some photos tomorrow. I will also post pics of my reversing camera since I did alter it quite a bit.


----------



## andys_tts

Still can't seem to get any feedback on the sound quality. It's all well having lots of functions and a coloured touch screen but if the sounds crap there's little point me changing my Concert.

If you have an Xtrons unit, what's your view on sound quality compared to a stock unit ?


----------



## Meth3rlence

andys_tts said:


> Still can't seem to get any feedback on the sound quality. It's all well having lots of functions and a coloured touch screen but if the sounds crap there's little point me changing my Concert.
> 
> If you have an Xtrons unit, what's your view on sound quality compared to a stock unit ?


The Xtrons has a notably quieter maximum volume and significantly less bassy, even after tweaking the equaliser. Having said that, you can get a decent sound out of it (you have to set the fader towards the back as it seems to favour that front middle speaker way too much by default, and fiddle with the EQ until you find something you like) and the volume going from 0-30 I find 20 is still usually more than enough. I have the same Xtrons unit as the OP, so I'm curious if he has the same experience as me


----------



## Dash

My hunch is you don't buy the Xtrons for sound quality, you buy it for tech. I'm not in a position to replace my HU yet, but I think I'll probably land up going to one of the more traditional ICE manufacturers.


----------



## Franzpan

In terms of sound quality, would it be possible to add on an amp and sub etc. to improve on this with the Xtrons?

I absolutely love my TT and have no notion of changing it anytime soon however I really feel like I'm missing out with the tech, the most modern thing my car has is an old style iPod cable... and I don't even have an iPod!!


----------



## Dash

There is already an external amp on the TT normally. So the quality will be down to the capabilities of the DACs, processing and equaliser.


----------



## Dieseljuice

Hi AlexHarvey52.....did you get the steering wheel volume issue resolved? Any other issues or comments?

Been sitting on fence for ages RNSe v Android but I like the look of this unit - and the price.
Any known issues for 2013 TT with hands free. I know hands free has nothing to do with standard ICE but just want to be sure it still works if I change the unit.

Also do presets show radio station name or just their frequency?

Thanks


----------



## techbananas

I have just ordered one, I have bose in my 09 Sline TT so will let you know how i get on with the audio!


----------



## andys_tts

techbananas said:


> I have just ordered one, I have bose in my 09 Sline TT so will let you know how i get on with the audio!


I'm still pondering on one of these so would be interested to hear your views on sound and build quality.


----------



## techbananas

I'll let you know bud! From what I have seen, it looks far better than any other unit on the market, i personally think the UI looks a lot cleaner than all of the units I looked at in Halfords!


----------



## andys_tts

techbananas said:


> I'll let you know bud! From what I have seen, it looks far better than any other unit on the market, i personally think the UI looks a lot cleaner than all of the units I looked at in Halfords!


I agree, the look is very OE which will sit nice in the car. It's really the sound quality that worries me. I have the Boss system at the moment and it's ok but the Symphony head unit is kinda basic.


----------



## techbananas

So this just arrived, now I need to work out how to fit it! Could you find any installation instructions online?


----------



## techbananas

So after hours of guesswork I now have it installed and set up, I'm really happy with it! The sound quality after a few tweaks is excellent and I would say better than what I got out of my Rsn-e!


----------



## andys_tts

techbananas said:


> So after hours of guesswork I now have it installed and set up, I'm really happy with it! The sound quality after a few tweaks is excellent and I would say better than what I got out of my Rsn-e!


Don't suppose you made a note of the connections ? :?


----------



## techbananas

Most of the connections are quite self explanatory as the connectors are different sizes and can only fit in the correct slots on the back of the unit.

Once they are fitted connect all the male to female red and white cables (they are all labeled) Then connect the thin blue AMP cable together and you will have audio.

The steering wheel controllers also work which I was really happy about!


----------



## andys_tts

techbananas said:


> Most of the connections are quite self explanatory as the connectors are different sizes and can only fit in the correct slots on the back of the unit.
> 
> Once they are fitted connect all the male to female red and white cables (they are all labeled) Then connect the thin blue AMP cable together and you will have audio.
> 
> The steering wheel controllers also work which I was really happy about!


Thanks for that, I think I'll get one now. Blame you if it's rubbish lol :lol:


----------



## TT8

techbananas said:


> So after hours of guesswork I now have it installed and set up, I'm really happy with it! The sound quality after a few tweaks is excellent and I would say better than what I got out of my Rsn-e!


Is this unit compatible with non Bose?


----------



## ADB

techbananas said:


> So after hours of guesswork I now have it installed and set up, I'm really happy with it! The sound quality after a few tweaks is excellent and I would say better than what I got out of my Rsn-e!


I have the previous generation Xtrons PF75ATTAR model and coming from the RNS-E I am a bit miffed about the lack of integration with cars DIS. However that's the trade off for using this over the dated RNS-E. I'd be keen to know what other peoples thoughts are on this lack of integration?

Anyway what I have recently noticed more on mine is the feint noise I get when no audio is enabled (i.e. the radio or MP3 isn't playing). I get what I can only describe as electrical/radio interference. I have disabled both the WiFi and the Bluetooth on the unit and the noise is still there. I am guessing its something in the unit that is poorly shielded but I'm not sure. Its obviously coming from the head unit as if I force the head unit off by holding the power button down the noise stops.
I am not sure how to troubleshoot it?

Andy


----------



## techbananas

Could it be a loose connection Andy? If not it might be worth sending [email protected] a message!


----------



## techbananas

I have activated "ok google" from any screen now so it works hands free


----------



## techbananas

The only thing that is annoying is that the music stops when reversing, hopefully there is a fix for this!


----------



## Vanu

did you order the quad or octa core version? Any noticeable lag after a longer period of using it? And do you have factory bluetooth nad if yes - is it working okay with the headunit?


----------



## techbananas

I went for the octa model and used the discount code so it was only about £260 ish! I have unpaired my phone from the audi Bluetooth and now answer calls though the xenonz unit!


----------



## Vanu

sooo... did you install a new microphone or it uses the factory one?


----------



## techbananas

Vanu said:


> sooo... did you install a new microphone or it uses the factory one?


It has a built in microphone which is working fine so far.


----------



## _Dejan_

Does unit have TA? So when listening MP3 and radio station have some traffic info it automaticly switch to RADIO until radio station send signal to stop INFO channel and then switch to previous source? This is important function for me and hold me buy unit ...


----------



## Madtriker

Any update on fitting rear camera. How long did it take, how to etc? Very tempted to get one with the reversing camera


----------



## Madtriker

Anyone fitted the rear camera with pics? Xtrons suggested the cam 09 for the tt mk2 anyone have 1 fitted?


----------



## Splashy

Madtriker said:


> Anyone fitted the rear camera with pics? Xtrons suggested the cam 09 for the tt mk2 anyone have 1 fitted?


I have fitted the PB76ATTARP with the CAMATT002. I fitted it and found that i was getting an error of dead bulb, I also found that the camera was showing a lot of the lip of the boot.

I then raided my son's meccano set and made my own bracket for the camera and managed to slot it into the existing bulb housing. It now works really well and I am very happy with it.

You must use a relay to switch 12V onto the camera, you cannot just use the reversing light feed.

I also saw a similar camera on Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/Damark-TM-Reve ... Waterproof

This is an identical camera and costs less than £10. This comes with a bracket which I think would leave it proud of the boot lip.

I must point out that the reversing camera was fitted for my wife (definitely not for me)


----------



## Madtriker

Thanks Splashy any chance of some fitted pics?


----------



## Audiman1

Hi
Not been around for a while -sorry!

My wife is increasing pressure to get nav and bluetooth in the TTS.

Forgive my ignorance/stupity but how does nav aspect work? Is it within the unit or does it need to use google maps thru a phone?
Does it work with an iPhone 4S?

Thanks


----------



## rory182

techbananas said:


> So this just arrived, now I need to work out how to fit it! Could you find any installation instructions online?


I've got a new xtrons sitting waiting to be fitted but I'm a bit put off by all the loose wires with the little protective covers on the ends.

Do you need to use all the looms? I've got Bose and multifunction steering wheel and am not fitting a camera.

What's the minimum number of connections you need to make? Canbus, aerial, GPS aerial, aux in loom, usb loom? Amp connection. Anything else a must?


----------



## Da_vide78

techbananas said:


> So this just arrived, now I need to work out how to fit it! Could you find any installation instructions online?


Hello dude.

What model stereo is that? I just got mine which is the PDAB71TTA and the connecting wires/looms are different! I have no idea about car radio installations but a local guy just quoted me £200 for installing this, so i want to understand these cables and try myself.


















There's a big chunk of wires with two harnesses on - i assumed this is to make it easier for whoever may install it? But i can't see any amp cable? one of the harnesses fit my car cable fine, the other doesn't. 









Then there's another wire set.. again, no amp cable.









I had a go at piecing the cables together and managed ok (if its right!). speaker male/female bits joined together, Canbus unit attached, but that's it.

Some basic guidance/advice would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## Da_vide78

And this is my connection in my Audi TT (With Bose).


----------



## SLine_Tom

If its anything like most stereos, the cables will only fit where they are meant to, check and see if there are any small labels on the wires.


----------



## Da_vide78

SLine_Tom said:


> If its anything like most stereos, the cables will only fit where they are meant to, check and see if there are any small labels on the wires.


they're all labelled but only a single cable for amp. there's 2 blank cables with 'Key1' and 'Key2'.

Looking at the ISO harness that fits, it seems that there are some connections aren't in the same place as the car harness.


----------



## homepm

Was thinking of buying one of these units and wondered if anyone had bought the DAB dongle and what they think of it? DAB is a must have for me, and would like to know if anyone has any experience.

Thanks


----------



## Steve in Ireland

Xtrons also do a head unit with DAB built in, which increases your options. However, it runs WinCE (pronounced "wince", for good reasons) not Android.


----------



## BigDave

Thanks Steve,

I'd seen the WinCE models - didn't fancy going down that route. I like the idea of the an Android HU, with lots of software options, but when driving I mainly listen to 5Live which is best on DAB. Halfords did a good deal on the Kenwood DNX7017DABS (£325) which I was tempted by and will go for if the Xtrons DAB isn't up to much.


----------



## Kelpy

Hi all. I know this is now an ancient thread, but wondered if I could get some opinions.
I have just ordered the Xtrons PB76ATTAP, and am bemused by the number of available Navigation Apps.
It is Android operating system, and as I live in the UK, the app must be able to accept proper post codes.
Which app would you recommend and your reasons, please.


----------



## pdk42

Kelpy said:


> Hi all. I know this is now an ancient thread, but wondered if I could get some opinions.
> I have just ordered the Xtrons PB76ATTAP, and am bemused by the number of available Navigation Apps.
> It is Android operating system, and as I live in the UK, the app must be able to accept proper post codes.
> Which app would you recommend and your reasons, please.


Install Waze or Google Maps. Both will handle post codes, plus a whole lot more. You need to be on-line of course, but that brings dynamic traffic routing too so on our crowded roads that in itself is a massive advantage.


----------



## Kelpy

pdk42 said:


> Kelpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all. I know this is now an ancient thread, but wondered if I could get some opinions.
> I have just ordered the Xtrons PB76ATTAP, and am bemused by the number of available Navigation Apps.
> It is Android operating system, and as I live in the UK, the app must be able to accept proper post codes.
> Which app would you recommend and your reasons, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Install Waze or Google Maps. Both will handle post codes, plus a whole lot more. You need to be on-line of course, but that brings dynamic traffic routing too so on our crowded roads that in itself is a massive advantage.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the quick response, pdk42.
I neglected to mention that I am a dinosaur, and do not have a phone connected to the internet.
I really need something that is 'free-standing' on the head unit.


----------



## ADB

I have tried a few but am currently using Offline Maps & Navigation which is free.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/deta ... nemaps.gps
I think there are adverts although I have never seen one as once I start driving I am out of the range of my home WiFi and I rarely tether it from my phone.
The maps are really upto date - Google Maps doesn't have my street or the adjacent ones (new housing estate), however the maps with this do.

Andy


----------



## rory182

Kelpy said:


> Hi all. I know this is now an ancient thread, but wondered if I could get some opinions.
> I have just ordered the Xtrons PB76ATTAP, and am bemused by the number of available Navigation Apps.
> It is Android operating system, and as I live in the UK, the app must be able to accept proper post codes.
> Which app would you recommend and your reasons, please.


Waze works very reliably on the PB76. Google maps is unstable on the PB76 unless you update the firmware which I haven't been able to do (involves rooting the Device, which is known as jailbreaking of you're an apple person).

Waze uses Google maps and has accurate traffic data.

There's an offline one called sygic which gets good reviews.


----------



## Kelpy

Thank you for your suggestions Andy and Rory182.
It sounds like my best route is to download some samples and try them.
Andy, I like the idea of a completely free app  , and rory182 Waze looks good.
I'm a bit of a technophobe, really, and don't know how to download these apps onto the Xtrons. Does the head unit connect to the internet on it's own without using a phone, so I can go to Google Play and download them?


----------



## pdk42

Kelpy said:


> Thank you for your suggestions Andy and Rory182.
> It sounds like my best route is to download some samples and try them.
> Andy, I like the idea of a completely free app  , and rory182 Waze looks good.
> I'm a bit of a technophobe, really, and don't know how to download these apps onto the Xtrons. Does the head unit connect to the internet on it's own without using a phone, so I can go to Google Play and download them?


Easiest way to connect the HU to the internet is to use WiFi. If you can park your car close to the house and you have WiFi in your house then that's the easiest. Failing that the best thing is to use a Mobile Hotspot on your phone (so long as your phone can do that - most modern phones will, but older devices may not). You could also use a 3G/4G dongle on your HU. These are effectively little hotspots of their own. My recent experience of them hasn't been good though - I've been through two neither of which has worked reliably. Maybe I've just been unlucky.


----------



## Kelpy

Many thanks pdk42.
I have wifi at home, so I'll try that when I have the unit fitted. Being delivered today - yippee.
My phone is old, but I believe has most of the facilities, but I have never been able to download apps on it. I find it all a bit confusing. Hopefully this new unit is easier to understand by the poor old bugger


----------



## ADB

Kelpy said:


> Many thanks pdk42.
> I have wifi at home, so I'll try that when I have the unit fitted. Being delivered today - yippee.
> My phone is old, but I believe has most of the facilities, but I have never been able to download apps on it. I find it all a bit confusing. Hopefully this new unit is easier to understand by the poor old bugger


The head unit is basically a multi-input audio device - the Android part is just one of the inputs (others being Bluetooth, DVD, Radio, Aux, TV, reversing camera). The Android part has proprietary apps that allow it to control the hardware (so effectivley switching between the inputs). The Android module is effectively an Android tablet. Apps can be manually installed by copying the appropriate .apk installation file to the flash storage (internal or usually a Micro-SD card) and 'clicked on' using a file browser or you can download and install them from the Google Play store. For the Play store to work you need to add your Google account to the head unit - exactly as you would an Android phone or tablet.
Lots of information here - https://forum.xda-developers.com/android-auto

Good luck.
Andy


----------



## Kelpy

Thanks for the detailed explanation, Andy. I'm sure I'll get my head around it eventually.
I had a brief look at the link, thanks, and will have a good read tonight.
Cheers
Trev


----------



## Outnumbered

Very impressed with the vatious write ups on the Xtrons head unit, I'm considering buying the same one.
I have a slight concern and would be very appreciative if someone could help.
PDK42 you mentioned that having changed your phone to a Samsung s7 you had been having trouble connecting to Wifi hotspot. I also have a S7 and am concerned about this matter.
The headunit only operates on 2.4GHz. My phone is running Android 8 oreo and having looked into it the option to change from 2.4 to 5GHz has been removed with the Oreo update.
Can anyone offer any advice on this matter?
Many thanks


----------



## nixmix

Outnumbered said:


> Very impressed with the vatious write ups on the Xtrons head unit, I'm considering buying the same one.
> I have a slight concern and would be very appreciative if someone could help.
> PDK42 you mentioned that having changed your phone to a Samsung s7 you had been having trouble connecting to Wifi hotspot. I also have a S7 and am concerned about this matter.
> The headunit only operates on 2.4GHz. My phone is running Android 8 oreo and having looked into it the option to change from 2.4 to 5GHz has been removed with the Oreo update.
> Can anyone offer any advice on this matter?
> Many thanks


I have Oreo on my HTC U11 and have had no issues tethering the wifi.


----------



## Outnumbered

That's great thanks Nixmix. Xtrons have a black Friday sake on with 20% off so think I'll go for it


----------



## kentate

I'm also thinking of trying this upgrade. Very good deal on at this time. I need to choose between PB78ATTP and PB78ATTRP, still undecided which gives the more OEM look....down to personal preference, I suppose.
Does anyone know if the reversing camera CAMATT002 supplied by Xtrons is a direct plug and play replacement for the existing number plate light on a 2008 MK2 2.0 TFSI? It says "designed specifically for TT {2009 - 2012)" but hoping it might fit the earlier model. 
Tried reading through the various HU threads but couldn't find any reference.


----------



## pdk42

Outnumbered said:


> PDK42 you mentioned that having changed your phone to a Samsung s7 you had been having trouble connecting to Wifi hotspot. I also have a S7 and am concerned about this matter.


I fixed it by ensuring that the screen and phone stay on. It's OK since I have it on power anyhow.



Outnumbered said:


> The headunit only operates on 2.4GHz. My phone is running Android 8 oreo and having looked into it the option to change from 2.4 to 5GHz has been removed with the Oreo update.
> Can anyone offer any advice on this matter?
> Many thanks


That is a worry. I might delay the upgrade when it comes then.


----------



## Outnumbered

It is a bit of a worry pdk42 but I've gone ahead and ordered the unit anyway. Time will tell if it's an issue. Do you have to set your phone to 2.4GHz for it to work?


----------



## Outnumbered

Did you not say you are running Oreo pdk42?


----------



## pdk42

Outnumbered said:


> Did you not say you are running Oreo pdk42?


Maybe I'm confused then. My phone is running Android 8.0.0 - is that Oreo?


----------



## Outnumbered

Yea 8.0.0 is Oreo


----------



## Outnumbered

So having received my Xtron PB78ATTP head unit I'm going have a go at installing it on Saturday. Having looked at the wiring harness I have a few questions hopefully someone can help with please. Apogolise for my complete ignorance. Does the white connector at the top of the attached pic connect to the headunit? Also there is a blue antenna wire not connected to anything. I'm assuming I ignore this and connect the cars antenna cable directly to the head unit? Sorry for stealing someone else pic :lol:


----------



## Umoxya

I installed mine yesterday PB78ATTP fantastic bit of kit and I also had the non bose system. I found sound to be better quality once I played about with the settings and turned loudness on. Found it very easy to connect there are alot of cables that won't be utilised for the time being.

Ignore the ant cable as the cars radio antenna will plug into its corresponding slot at the back of the unit.

Download and install agama car launcher, 30day free trial and I think its $1.99 for premium afterwards, its a much nicer user interface


----------



## Steveo119

ok folks got the PB78ATTP as well and with the built in launcher I was able to use both steering controls with no issues however after going for the agama car launcher ive lost access to these controls.


----------



## p1tse

alexharvey52 said:


> Fitted a Xtrons Android Headunit last night. Very pleased with it so far. Still making tweaks to the sound do get a little more power and bass. Google maps works a treat on it.
> 
> Few questions for people that may also have a headunit like this:
> 
> 1. On the original headunit I could enable and disable the interior lights when the door opens. Now the interior lights don't work at all. Anybody else had this issue?
> 2. Currently the volume button on the steering wheels changes the volume but also cycles through apps, any fix for this?
> 
> http://xtrons.co.uk/pb76attap-7-hd-digi ... t-mk2.html


I have just taken this exact same headunit, boxed, manual , gps antenna, obd dongle optional extra which links up to Torque App to show loads of car parameters. This will be up for sale

Was a simple reversal plug and play back to oem for me non Bose unit if anyone is interested PM me


----------



## p1tse

Model number is PB76ATTAP
Prefer collection from Bristol

Currently advertised elsewhere


----------



## p1tse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weasel30

p1tse said:


> alexharvey52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a Xtrons Android Headunit last night. Very pleased with it so far. Still making tweaks to the sound do get a little more power and bass. Google maps works a treat on it.
> 
> Few questions for people that may also have a headunit like this:
> 
> 1. On the original headunit I could enable and disable the interior lights when the door opens. Now the interior lights don't work at all. Anybody else had this issue?
> 2. Currently the volume button on the steering wheels changes the volume but also cycles through apps, any fix for this?
> 
> http://xtrons.co.uk/pb76attap-7-hd-digi ... t-mk2.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just taken this exact same headunit, boxed, manual , gps antenna, obd dongle optional extra which links up to Torque App to show loads of car parameters. This will be up for sale
> 
> Was a simple reversal plug and play back to oem for me non Bose unit if anyone is interested PM me
Click to expand...

Hi p1tse, I have been looking at taking out the Audi Navigation unit and putting in a Xtrons unit. Where have you got it advertised? I tried PM but do not have privileges.
Also can you explain why you are going back to the OEM unit?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## p1tse

Weasel30 said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexharvey52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted a Xtrons Android Headunit last night. Very pleased with it so far. Still making tweaks to the sound do get a little more power and bass. Google maps works a treat on it.
> 
> Few questions for people that may also have a headunit like this:
> 
> 1. On the original headunit I could enable and disable the interior lights when the door opens. Now the interior lights don't work at all. Anybody else had this issue?
> 2. Currently the volume button on the steering wheels changes the volume but also cycles through apps, any fix for this?
> 
> http://xtrons.co.uk/pb76attap-7-hd-digi ... t-mk2.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just taken this exact same headunit, boxed, manual , gps antenna, obd dongle optional extra which links up to Torque App to show loads of car parameters. This will be up for sale
> 
> Was a simple reversal plug and play back to oem for me non Bose unit if anyone is interested PM me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi p1tse, I have been looking at taking out the Audi Navigation unit and putting in a Xtrons unit. Where have you got it advertised? I tried PM but do not have privileges.
> Also can you explain why you are going back to the OEM unit?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I've just put it up on Facebook page
I'll see if I can send you a PM but maybe you've not been a member long enough or enough lists?

It's just too complex for me to be honest


----------



## Enky08

Charging a bit much for it aren't you?

Some of the newer xtrons running android 8.0 can be had for £200 new.

Also, how anyone can use the oem head unit is beyond me. Do people actually listen to radio by choice in 2019?


----------



## storr84

Owners of Xtrons:

I'm looking at the PA79ATTIP.

I have a Samsung phone, are all of the Xtron's compatible with Android phones?

I want to use Spotify, offline playlists, again, are they all compatible?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Outnumbered

I have this headunit and a Galaxy S7. The phone is compatable with the headunit as is any android phone I expect.
I have Spotify installed on the headunit for playing offline playlists from my Spotify account so my mobile isn't required.


----------



## storr84

Thanks mate.



Outnumbered said:


> I have this headunit and a Galaxy S7. The phone is compatable with the headunit as is any android phone I expect.
> I have Spotify installed on the headunit for playing offline playlists from my Spotify account so my mobile isn't required.


----------



## Jimbo's TT

When I road tested my TT prior to purchase, the reverse camera worked fine. The car is fitted with an Xtrons head unit which tbh I am at a bit of a loss to get my old head around, it has so many features that it confuses me. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Easily done with computers as I'm in my sixties now. 

All I get now when I select reverse, is a black screen with a yellow warning triangle which has an exclamation mark in it. :?

My two lads who are both into computers in a big way have both tried to get the camera working to no avail. They did manage to get the field which goes from yellow to red as a warning of an items location in relation to the back of the car function to impose itself on the screen but sadly no picture of what's actually going on at the back of the car. 

The camera attaches to one of the number plate lights and I thought that it may take a power feed from it but all seems to be attached as far as I can see. By coincidence the boot lights are both out, so, I was thinking that it might possibly be a fuse, however I haven't got a clue where to start looking to check that. Help!

I also think I might have simply switched something off, which should be on, when I was trying to set up the functions I want on the set, lol. But, without an owners manual I've no way to tell where I've went wrong, Sorry I can't be more specific regarding the model of the head unit but I don't have the special keys to remove the HU either. [smiley=furious3.gif]

So, any ideas anyone?

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

Jimbo's TT said:


> All I get now when I select reverse, is a black screen with a yellow warning triangle which has an exclamation mark in it. :?


This is what you see if the option for reverse camera is enabled, but no camera is detected. So the problem might be that your camera has died; or it isn't receiving power; or the video lead is disconnected.

With the Xtrons, the head unit supplies power to the camera when reverse is selected, so powering it from reverse lights (via a relay) is not needed, although it's posssible that the previous owner did that anyway.


----------



## Jimbo's TT

Steve in Ireland said:


> Jimbo's TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I get now when I select reverse, is a black screen with a yellow warning triangle which has an exclamation mark in it. :?
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you see if the option for reverse camera is enabled, but no camera is detected. So the problem might be that your camera has died; or it isn't receiving power; or the video lead is disconnected.
> 
> With the Xtrons, the head unit supplies power to the camera when reverse is selected, so powering it from reverse lights (via a relay) is not needed, although it's posssible that the previous owner did that anyway.
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve, that sounds very plausible and gives me somewhere to start looking, cheers mate!


----------



## Jimbo's TT

Steve in Ireland said:


> Jimbo's TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I get now when I select reverse, is a black screen with a yellow warning triangle which has an exclamation mark in it. :?
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you see if the option for reverse camera is enabled, but no camera is detected. So the problem might be that your camera has died; or it isn't receiving power; or the video lead is disconnected.
> 
> With the Xtrons, the head unit supplies power to the camera when reverse is selected, so powering it from reverse lights (via a relay) is not needed, although it's posssible that the previous owner did that anyway.
Click to expand...

Hi Steve, I've had a look at the camera and the leads seem to be connected alright, however, I'm no auto electrician by any means so your suggestion of a dead camera may be correct, the video lead that you mention, is it at the camera or the back of the head unit?
Last question (just in case the lead is at the back of the HU) any idea where I can get the special keys to remove the HU from the dash?
Thanks for your help.

A wee edit. What do you think about buying a new camera and fitting it in place of the old one? If it works, great, issue solved, if not, at least it's one thing ruled out and I can then start looking at the wiring in more detail.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

My camera is a cheap one from eBay (£8.99, I think) and it works fine, so you wouldn't be taking much of a risk in trying one.

The keys for extracting the head unit are easy to find on eBay too. If you search these forums you should find pictures of the type which work best. Not the ones I have!

The back of the head unit has block adaptors plugged in which have a number of phono connectors and bared wires, all labelled. The cameras come with a short lead with video on a phono connector and power on a barrel connector, and then there's a long cable with matching phono plugs on one end for attaching to the camera video output. On all the cameras I've seen for sale, you get the power plug, but have to solder it to the plain power wire on the long cable. As you can see, I didn't bother to connect the black earth wire on the power plug, since there's an earth connection on the video plug. Some people say that's not recommended.









The long cable is threaded through the car and arrives at the back of the head unit. The video connector plugs straight in to the one coming out of the back of the HU, but the power connector is a plain wire at this end too. One of the wires coming out of the HU's adaptor provides 12V when reverse is selected. On mine, it's a pink wire with a label saying REVERSE. So, the (red) power wire should be soldered to the pink reverse wire.


----------



## Jimbo's TT

Steve in Ireland said:


> My camera is a cheap one from eBay (£8.99, I think) and it works fine, so you wouldn't be taking much of a risk in trying one.
> 
> The keys for extracting the head unit are easy to find on eBay too. If you search these forums you should find pictures of the type which work best. Not the ones I have!
> 
> The back of the head unit has block adaptors plugged in which have a number of phono connectors and bared wires, all labelled. The cameras come with a short lead with video on a phono connector and power on a barrel connector, and then there's a long cable with matching phono plugs on one end for attaching to the camera video output. On all the cameras I've seen for sale, you get the power plug, but have to solder it to the plain power wire on the long cable. As you can see, I didn't bother to connect the black earth wire on the power plug, since there's an earth connection on the video plug. Some people say that's not recommended.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> The long cable is threaded through the car and arrives at the back of the head unit. The video connector plugs straight in to the one coming out of the back of the HU, but the power connector is a plain wire at this end too. One of the wires coming out of the HU's adaptor provides 12V when reverse is selected. On mine, it's a pink wire with a label saying REVERSE. So, the (red) power wire should be soldered to the pink reverse wire.


Thanks very much for all this info sir, you are an absolute gentleman.


----------



## Jimbo's TT

After much faffing about, I still haven't been able to get the reverse camera to work. 
This Xtrons Head unit has so many functions, none of which are what I want nor, understand, that I have decided to buy a relatively simple by comparison, Alpine unit which is compatible with my iPod, iPhone and Bluetooth.
I've managed for nearly 45 years without a reverse camera, but music has been a constant in my life for more than sixty years, I want a HU that will enable me to enjoy my music.

On a separate note and as a result of wanting a HU that suits my needs :-

I was in at Halfords looking at 2 Din head units for my car as, the Xtrons unit in it at the moment doesn't play my iPod or music from my phone. Found an Alpine unit a CDE-W296BT which does everything I want/need. 
Phone compatibility/hands free, plug and play with the iPod and also charges it and my phone, it will colour match the interior of the car. It also integrates with the steering wheel controls, so, winner, it does all I need. 
Guy says, "I just need to slip out the old head unit to check what type of wiring it has," Canbus or something else which I can't remember now, however, no problem says I, "as long as you leave it exactly as you found it, as I will be putting it back in when I sell the car." 
"No problem sir," says the guy. 
I knew I should have kept my big mouth shut and not tempted fate, so he's putting it back in, with a little difficulty I notice, and I'm just about to suggest moving the wiring and connector blocks at the back to see if that will help when, all of a sudden, crack! and his face goes white, ****, the screens broken. 
Those that really know me will be stunned to learn that I did not explode in rage or bite his head off, no, I'm only relieved he broke it and not me, it's Halfords problem to sort it out.
Give them their due, I am now getting the new head unit I was looking at and, all the kit needed to make everything work, fitted F.O.C. I just need to leave it in the car when it comes trade in time though, that's my bug bear.
Do I let it go at that or push for a bit more? I could go on to the Xtrons site and try to buy and fit a new front face or even get them to do it for me.
That's my dilemma, at the time I felt really sorry for the guy and just let it go, I could probably pick up something to put in later but that'll cost, granted they have supplied extra to make sure everything's all ok to the tune of almost £100, decisions, decisions.... 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Jimbo's TT

Got my new Alpine head unit fitted today.

Suits me so much better than the Xtrons unit.

I can play music by Bluetooth or just plug in my iPod or iPhone, and, get them charged too. 

Coupled to the Bosé amp the sound quality is awesome! I'm so pleased with it, I've over ten thousand tracks to choose from on my iPod.


----------



## 1DAYMAYBE

Can someone point me in the right direction on this forum, so much information!

I have a MkII Audi TT roadster 2l Automatic pocket rocket!

The rear spoiler is erroring & it stays up! I prefer the look of it up but wondered if there was a cheap fix or things a novice could look into I have taken the back panel off but for a novice NOT A CLUE what I am looking at.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Kindest regards Audi TT novice

Darren


----------



## EsnTT

1DAYMAYBE said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction on this forum, so much information!
> 
> I have a MkII Audi TT roadster 2l Automatic pocket rocket!
> 
> The rear spoiler is erroring & it stays up! I prefer the look of it up but wondered if there was a cheap fix or things a novice could look into I have taken the back panel off but for a novice NOT A CLUE what I am looking at.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Kindest regards Audi TT novice
> 
> Darren


I'm sure the more knowledgeable members on here will correct me if I am wrong, but this could be a sign that your battery could be on its way out. When this happens the spoiler is automatically deployed as a safety measure.


----------



## FNChaos

EsnTT said:


> 1DAYMAYBE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction on this forum, so much information!
> 
> I have a MkII Audi TT roadster 2l Automatic pocket rocket!
> 
> The rear spoiler is erroring & it stays up! I prefer the look of it up but wondered if there was a cheap fix or things a novice could look into I have taken the back panel off but for a novice NOT A CLUE what I am looking at.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Kindest regards Audi TT novice
> 
> Darren
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the more knowledgeable members on here will correct me if I am wrong, but this could be a sign that your battery could be on its way out. When this happens the spoiler is automatically deployed as a safety measure.
Click to expand...

If certain failures are detected, your retractable spoiler will default to the raised position.
This can include problems with your speed sensor, your comfort control module, can bus issues, defective up / down position switches and / or low battery power.

Basically if your control module can't determine your spoiler's position or how fast you are traveling it deploys the spoiler for safety. (No harm if it is raised when going slow, but possible loss of traction if it is lowered when going fast).


----------



## 1DAYMAYBE

Thank you all for your replies

Very new to TTS will a diagnostics test route out the cause or will it not show up?

I don't mind the spoiler staying up which it is but would be nice to know the cause


----------



## 1DAYMAYBE

So not only is my rear spoiler showing an error now my car alarm is going off as & when it wants to! Could this be down to the 30+degrees we currently have?

I have changed my car battery so it's not down to the battery going flat

Any ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## FNChaos

1DAYMAYBE said:


> Thank you all for your replies
> 
> Very new to TTS will a diagnostics test route out the cause or will it not show up?
> 
> I don't mind the spoiler staying up which it is but would be nice to know the cause


A VAG-specific scan tool should help isolate the cause (i.e VagCom, VCDS, OBDEleven, Xtool-401).
Post up your error codes and someone on the forum will likely help you figure out what is wrong.

Note: Don't waste your time using a generic OBDII scanner as the error codes won't be specific enough.

Also, It might help if you opened up a new thread with a title more appropriate to your issue. This thread concerns Xtron headunits not spoilers. People who have no interest in this thread's subject will never see your post.


----------



## Rustbucket

Hi All I bought a mk2 TT in May this year as a cheap runaround and couldn't believe how rubbish the standard radio/cd was - even with Bose speakers. I spent some time looking at aftermarket units, mainly so I could stream music from a usb stick but also for phone connection and sat Nav - All the things I'm used to in modern cars. I stumbled over the xtrons unit by chance and having spent some time researching it on you tube and forums I bought one. Was a bit sceptical of all its claims given it was so cheap but I thought I'd give it a go. I've not been disappointed. Sound quality is great - not quite as good as my old 2010 A6 Le Mans (10 speaker job bie) but not far off. Fitting was a breeze. I learned from this forum if you have the dab module you can use the existing DAB aerial hard wired into the rear screen element with a few extra bits. I also found on YouTube you can customise the interface using tools commonly available and because it's basically a tablet you can fiddle forever with it. I'll not be doing that as apple is king in my book and I prefer plug and play reliability. I think I've managed to attach a photo showing the install. I don't use the car much but yesterday I went to on a long trip to Santa pod for the Das Auto day and had google maps running off my phone's hot spot. It worked really well. But like you I'd prefer to have downloaded maps because I don't have much data on my phone. The kids love the unit because you can watch tv in the car and also play games but hey, Dad rocks so that's ok


----------

